# To fix or not to fix....



## twincharged91 (Feb 4, 2009)

This is my buddies GTO that was involved in a couple accidents. Just thought I would get some input from the experts as it is going to be expensive to fix.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Going to be a ton to repair.

/thread


----------



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

damn..! what happened ....... so u selling any parts ?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That is def repairable. The insurance company may total it, but anything can be fixed with skills. Just have to make sure the front shock tower isn't too far out of whack. A shop with a frame puller can fix it.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Oh, it definitely can be repaired. It will definitely take some work, but can be done.

The OP asked how much we think it would cost. I think that is a whole different story in and of itself. It's going to cost quite some coin


----------



## twincharged91 (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah its at the frame shop now. I purchased two parts cars an 04 and 05 to help my friend put it back together. It just seems it may have been worth more parting out rather than rebuilding as I don't think it will be worth as much as a never wrecked car. It is like 50/50 that is why I asked.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

I can tell you from experience that I was quoted around $10k to fix the rear end of my previous GTO after I was smashed by a driver texting. Depending on how extent the damage is and your auto body skills you can do it yourself for substantially less. Also before you or your friend dives to deep into this project I would see what the drivers insurance policy is regarding straightened frames or totaled vehicles. Some companies will not insure then vehicles.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

That's going to cost well over 20k.

Nicayotte, you said your damage was 8k. Here is a picture of similar front damage. Cost the guy 12k to repair.










Not worth it like I said.

The headlights alone will cost you 1k if you get OEM ones.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Pfft!! A couple of wire ties and some duct tape and that thing would be ready to go!!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yeah, the way our bumpers are put on, zip ties are a must! hahaha


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

That car is totaled.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

twincharged91 said:


> Yeah its at the frame shop now. I purchased two parts cars an 04 and 05 to help my friend put it back together. It just seems it may have been worth more parting out rather than rebuilding as I don't think it will be worth as much as a never wrecked car. It is like 50/50 that is why I asked.


What you now have it *three* parts cars........


----------

